# Barber pole cigars



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

I know of Artisan Figurado and the CAO America. Does anyone know of any other's


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

DFisk said:


> I know of Artisan Figurado and the CAO America. Does anyone know of any other's


I believe Padilla and Taboo make some.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

ITC makes a quad wrapped stick


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

Taboo calls theirs the twist. 5pk sampler $30. Couldn't find any padilla's.
Thanks


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

DFisk said:


> Taboo calls theirs the twist. 5pk sampler $30. Couldn't find any padilla's.
> Thanks[/QUOT
> I found the padilla's.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Sol cubano

Sol Cubano Artisan L.E. - Cigars International

EDIT: What series is the Padilla? Its Habano right?

Yeah Padilla Habano


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

I was thinking about getting these. Does anyone have an opinion?
Artisan Figurado Combo - Cigars International Habano Artisan


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

DFisk said:


> I was thinking about getting these. Does anyone have an opinion?
> Artisan Figurado Combo - Cigars International Habano Artisan


I wasn't overly impressed and I like most Padillas, not writing them off yet could have just been a bad night or gar.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I enjoyed the Padilla Artisan I smoked but I smoke it at 3 months after purchase and I believe this cigar needs around 9 to 12 months to truly mesh. It didn't blow my mind but it certainly didn't suck either. I smoked my at home but if you want a conversation piece this would be it.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I love the Taboo Twist. Fantastic medium cigar.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> I enjoyed the Padilla Artisan I smoked but I smoke it at 3 months after purchase and I believe this cigar needs around 9 to 12 months to truly mesh. It didn't blow my mind but it certainly didn't suck either. I smoked my at home but if you want a conversation piece this would be it.


I am hoping your right if they have another sale I will stock up a little more and bank on you LOL


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Fuente has one called the Between the Lines. Same size as a Short Story, but expensive as hell when you can find one. I had one like 3 years ago at $8 when they were available. Now its closer to $30.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Adam said:


> Fuente has one called the Between the Lines. Same size as a Short Story, but expensive as hell when you can find one. I had one like 3 years ago at $8 when they were available. Now its closer to $30.


You can get them for $10 if ya buy a sampler, 2 x woam, 2 x BTL and 2 x woa the sampler is $60

I am filling boxes that way!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

smelvis said:


> You can get them for $10 if ya buy a sampler, 2 x woam, 2 x BTL and 2 x woa the sampler is $60
> 
> I am filling boxes that way!


SHOW MEEEEE PLLEEEEEEZZZZ!!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Adam said:


> SHOW MEEEEE PLLEEEEEEZZZZ!!!!!!:bounce:


Tampasweethearts I sent you a link to the page by pm, Have fun, they are delicious!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Always pushing us newbs down this slippery slope, aren't you Dave?

You just won't be happy till everyone's stash looks like yours! :rotfl:


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

I think I still have a couple Felipe Gregorio 'Dos Capas' torpedoes from a sampler package.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Defiantly give the taboo twist a try, its on of my favorites.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Dave--don't put too much credence on my likes as I am from Iowa...lol. I get my Artisans in 5 packs that come up somewhat frequently on the Jam. In enjoy them as a medium bodied smoke that did not smack me in the face with nicotine. I believe that their price on the Jam is around 30 for a five pack. IMHO that is a reasonable investment for an interesting cigar.

Thanks for the heads up on the Fuente sampler as I have been wanting to try those.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

phager said:


> Always pushing us newbs down this slippery slope, aren't you Dave?
> 
> You just won't be happy till everyone's stash looks like yours! :rotfl:


ound::lalala::razz:ound::lalala::razz:ound::lalala::razz:ound::lalala::razz:ound:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Opppssssss there it is!:twitch:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Sol Cubano Artisan L.E
Sol Cubano Artisan L.E. - Cigars International

Taboo Twist
TWIST - Nic. wrap/fill/bind. Mild-Med. | TabooCigars.com

Arganese Double wrap
Arganese Cigars : Item Display

AF Between the Lines
Hemingway Between The Lines Cigar Singles - Buy Hemingway Between The Lines Singles Online - CigarsDirect.com

Cao America
CAO America - Cigars International

Felipe Gregorio 
Felipe Gregorio 'Dos Capas' - Cigars International

Gurkha Enigma
Tinderbox.com - Gurkha Platinum Torpedo Collection - Cigars


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> ITC makes a quad wrapped stick


ITC "Used" to make a quad wrapped stick! Don't know where you'd find 
them now...


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> Defiantly give the taboo twist a try, its on of my favorites.


+1!


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

I had the Sol Cubano L.E. in Dover for my first NASCAR race two years ago and it blew my mind. It was in one of my humi's for about a year. I'm gonna get some and try after a couple of weeks of resting and see what the flavor profile is like. I think I'm gonna try the Padilla too.


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

whodeeni said:


> ITC "Used" to make a quad wrapped stick! Don't know where you'd find
> them now...


yah ITC split decision was a real good stick but i heard there discontinued unfortunately.


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

smelvis said:


> You can get them for $10 if ya buy a sampler, 2 x woam, 2 x BTL and 2 x woa the sampler is $60
> 
> I am filling boxes that way!


$10!  I paid $22 for mine! I'm ordering them! :dr

Oooh...those Sol Cubano Artisan L.E. are on sale at CI $75 for a 10 pack!
Might have to give the Taboo a try, haven't had one yet.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Tampasweethearts I sent you a link to the page by pm, Have fun, they are delicious!


Dear lord, I've been trying to reduce the number of cigars in my collection and there you go posting a source for the cigars I most want... Can't beat those prices even if you can find them anywhere else! Thanks, ordered the BTL/WOAM/WOA, Anejo and Ashton Aged Maduro samplers!

Only bad thing is that I have to wait a week to do it again.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

There was also an RP Fusion blend that CI was selling in samplers a while back. It looked better than it smoked.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's the best Barber pole fake Cuban Cigars i have ever seen ROTFLMAO!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

whodeeni said:


> ITC "Used" to make a quad wrapped stick! Don't know where you'd find
> them now...


I didnt know that.

I have 3 or 4 of em...theyre nice to look at.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

phager said:


> Always pushing us newbs down this slippery slope, aren't you Dave?
> 
> You just won't be happy till everyone's stash looks like yours! :rotfl:


Just trying to help Bro! eace:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

smelvis said:


> You can get them for $10 if ya buy a sampler, 2 x woam, 2 x BTL and 2 x woa the sampler is $60
> 
> I am filling boxes that way!


I just picked up a Work of Art sampler pack, and noticed they said they are limited. Any idea on how long they have been up for sale?

I like the idiea of filling a box of these like this.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I saw 2 barberpoles at IPCPR.

Mederos has a nicely priced production version, well under $10.

Here are some I don't see going into production... Janny just laughed when I asked her about them.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Here's the best Barber pole fake Cuban Cigars i have ever seen ROTFLMAO!


I have one of those in my humi


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Seeing as Tampasweethearts is owned by Fuente, they often are a good source. You have to email for the "special" list. As for barber poles, the Camacho Liberty 2007 and 2008 were as well.


----------



## Wag (Feb 8, 2010)

I bought a 5 pack each of the Padilla and Sol Cubano Artisians about a month ago. Recently smoked one of each to see what they were like. The Padilla was mediocre at best. Perhaps, as another member stated, it just needs more humi time. The Sol Cubano on the other hand was VERY flavorful. I enjoyed it very much!

I also bought a few of the CAO Americas back in May so I would have something patriotic to smoke on the 4th! They are a great cigar as well. Looking foward to adding more of them to my stash.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> Seeing as Tampasweethearts is owned by Fuente, they often are a good source. You have to email for the "special" list. As for barber poles, the Camacho Liberty 2007 and 2008 were as well.


Does Darlene the cigar girl still work there. I haven't smoked a non Cuban in years. I used to order from her on the phone all the time.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Does Darlene the cigar girl still work there. I haven't smoked a non Cuban in years. I used to order from her on the phone all the time.


If I am not mistaken, she is a Fuente family member.


----------

